# cheltenham gag



## mr.tigs (12 November 2011)

Hello,

Planning to take my boy out tomorrow in a cheltenham gag- been out in a  dutch gag and a pelham, and both i have no brakes with what so ever.

So firstly, can i ride him in a grackle as well as a cheltenham gag, or would a flash be better?
secondly, should i use double reins with it?

Thank-you everyone


----------



## CrazyMare (12 November 2011)

I use mine with a drop, but both a flash and grackle would work with one. 

I always use 2 reins, but that depends how confident you are with2 reins


----------



## mr.tigs (12 November 2011)

CrazyMare said:



			I use mine with a drop, but both a flash and grackle would work with one. 

I always use 2 reins, but that depends how confident you are with2 reins
		
Click to expand...

Thank-you

I'm fine with two reins.. would prefer 1, but if it will be better for Hectors mouth to have two reins then i'll happily have two!


----------



## LizzieJ (12 November 2011)

I use a grackle with one on my mare - I also mostly hunt in just one rein although do everything else in two!


----------



## meesha (12 November 2011)

I hunt in grackle, Chelt Gag and just one rein - tried 2 and no brakes at all as kept taking hold of both reins rather than picking up just gag rein when required.

Chelt gag is only thing I have found that I have brakes in - its brilliant !

have fun


----------



## mr.tigs (12 November 2011)

LizzieJ said:



			I use a grackle with one on my mare - I also mostly hunt in just one rein although do everything else in two!
		
Click to expand...

I would much prefer to have just one rein.. hmmm


----------



## mr.tigs (12 November 2011)

My boy is very very strong so I may just use one rein...


----------



## mastermax (12 November 2011)

Hi, have an exceptionally strong highland pony with a neck like an elephant. Had no brakes in a dutch gag or tom thumb  so tried a cheltenham this year with one rein and a cavasson nose band. WOW, I have brakes AND steering which is something I have never had together. The chetenham is most definately my new best friend!! On a serious note though, I find I dont need to touch his mouth at all until I need to check him and he comes right back to me and respects it. Have fun x


----------



## mr.tigs (12 November 2011)

Thank-you every one. Think i am going to go out with just one rein on tomorrow, really dont want to be fumbling around trying to grab the reins.

Thanks everyone,  x


----------



## bellatrix (12 November 2011)

I love the Cheltenham gag - it's the only bit that will stop my very very strong mare whilst keeping her happy as she's very fussy about what she has in her mouth!

It's fine to use with more or less any nose band. For hunting I'd probably go for a grackle. I'd only ever use 1 rein out hunting, but that's just my own personal preference, I just find a single rein more easier and less of a handful.


----------



## solitairex (12 November 2011)

I wouldn't hunt in two reins, too complicated! Haha. I hunt mine in one and a grackle and it's what he goes best in x


----------



## mr.tigs (13 November 2011)

Hunting was a big success with the cheltenham gag with just one rein, thanks every one for your info  xx


----------



## tootsietoo (14 November 2011)

oh good.  I too have a cheltenham gag and grakle.  I was always very snooty about using one rein on a gag, and spent half of last season with two reins, then gave up!  There really is no point, there was no time out hunting when I had a contact when I didn't want to use the gag rein!  I do feel bad the odd time I have given him a jab in the mouth when jumping awkwardly, but he is still jumping and it is a risk I have to take in order to be able to stop!


----------



## JenHunt (14 November 2011)

mr.tigs said:



			Hunting was a big success with the cheltenham gag with just one rein, thanks every one for your info  xx
		
Click to expand...

am pleased to hear it!

you're always better off being able to lighten your hands in a harder bit that pulling all the time on a milder one IMO, and at the end of the day you have to do what makes you feel safe!


----------



## rachelelizabeth (27 November 2011)

Thank you everyone my question is now answered without me having to ask!I have tried kimblewick my next port of call was a pelham or tom thumb.
I will now skip those and try the cheltenham gag,I hate to pull him but overtaking the master is getting ridiculous.I am sure he will settle into it as only a 5year old and second time out,then we can both enjoy it and in time possibly downgrade the ironmongery as he learns .


----------



## stumper33 (29 November 2011)

Always hunt in a Cheltenham gag, you need to have good hands and not hang onto constantly.


----------

